# Kids toys okay to use as tank decorations?



## fishyfriends

I recently received a 55 gallon freshwater aquarium, and with two small children I wanted to decorated it with a children's theme...maybe Lego caves, or create a farm scene or zoo scene with plastic animals and houses. Has anyone ever done this before? Will it be safe for the fish? Will the chemicals in the plastics leak into the water? Any advice would be welcome! I currently have 5 mollies and 3 fruit tetras in this tank.

Also, since I am new to fish keeping I am looking for discounted fish supplies, especially filters. Does anyone know of an online fish discount store? I also have a 29 gallon tank...and between the two tanks the filters are getting expensive. Cheapest I found them is Wal-Mart, but it would be wiser to buy them in bulk....but I have had no luck so far.


----------



## stevenjohn21

Plastic is fine as its inert so nothing will Leech. Many people have used Lego blocks in their tanks, i saw somewhere that the blocks were used to make a waterfall in a turtle tank.
Just give them a good scrub and rinse before placing them in the tank.


----------



## Grimmjow

I wouldnt, somebody put a toy shark in a tank here (cant tell you how many years ago) and I recently pulled it out cause it just looked horrible. The legos actually sound pretty cool, I dont think that would be bad.

What exactly are you looking to buy? I used to use petmountain.com when I bought reptile supplies.

If you mean to buy the filter cartridges in bulk I wouldnt, I never change mine just shake them in dechlorinated water if they get too nasty. If thats not what you were talking about then ignore that last sentence


----------



## stevenjohn21

If you are talking about replacement cartridges then i would re use the old ones like stated above until the blue pads start coming off and then just put 2 of the black backings together with a hair band/ elastic band and cram what you want in the middle of them.


----------



## pirasha

Legos are awesome...I was going to do that once and built an awesome castle thing...put it in my tank annnnd it floated! LOL I always meant to go back and anchor the legos down...but school caught up with me and such. Maybe Ill start that idea again ^_^ Good Luck! (If you do this...can I humbly request pictures?)


----------



## Blabomb

I would say go ahead. Just make sure that you wash them well before you put them in your tank and be sure to rinse VERY thoroughly


----------



## redchigh

You can brush them with a thin layer of aquarium silicon to be on the safe side as well.


----------



## Lupin

The Lego blocks are fine. I don't think I'd trust anything else however especially as they may contain lead which could intoxicate the fish.


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey

I think it will create a very unnatural tank but its up to you.


----------



## ghostgirl

Thank you for this post! I have been planning to do a Bright colored child themed tank for my sons play room.


----------



## Romad

I'm with Lupin. Unless you know for sure that something isn't toxic, don't put it in the tank. 

I bought one of those cheesy castles once for a betta tank and was horrified when the "paint" started flaking off of it after a few months. It was in the tank decor section at a chain store so I stupidly assumed it was ok to buy.


----------



## Christemo

I second the aquarium silicone idea. My friend got a TARDIS figure, covered it in the silicone, and it's been in his tank for years.


----------



## pirasha

Christemo said:


> I second the aquarium silicone idea. My friend got a TARDIS figure, covered it in the silicone, and it's been in his tank for years.


 0_0 TARDIS??? Sooo many ideas ^_^ I love Dr Who!


----------

